

We think Germany will win. But don’t take our word for it - jervisfm
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/07/we-think-germany-will-win-but-dont-take-our-word-for-it.html#

======
spaznode
This is sweet as f- in terms of showing off a full platform as needed by
weirdo stats people for their models plus enough data to choke on...

And the ipython + docker container to wrap it all up is just kind of showing
off.. I mean really.(haha no I want it bad..or some people I know would if
they could give up R fetish)

~~~
bradleyland
As a Ruby developer, the iPython Notebook left me with a deep seated feeling
of envy. Every programmer should be so fortunate as to have something like
iPython Notebook at their disposal. It's like a REPL on steroids. I have piles
of Ruby source code that is intended specifically for "replaying" in an IRB
console.

------
tippytop
So they picked the favorite in the final and missed the third place game. The
singularity is almost here.

~~~
japr59
A different way to put it is that they used the data to explain why Germany
was the favorite. Which seems pretty cool to me!

------
gomesnayagam
Andrew NG predicted a way back before google predict with different data set.

